# Key Biscayne fishing guide recommendation



## justindegarmo

I was wondering if anyone had an inshore guide recommendation for Key Biscayne.  Heading to Miami to see a friend who lives in The Roads/Brickell area around the end of September and would love to get a day of fishing in.  I mainly fish the Carolina coasts and have never caught a permit, snook, bonefish, tarpon, or peacock bass.  They are all on my bucket list, so being able to catch any of those species would be a great day!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Capt. Joe Gonzalez. He's the man for up north. Specializes in fly fishing/light tackle for the species on your bucket list. 

Funnybonecharters
http://captainjoegonzalez.com


----------



## kbkeys1

Also great: Capt. Bob Branham. 954-370-1999


----------



## jamarcusray

Both are great guides. If they are busy, I'd check out Capt. Carl Ball as well.


----------



## paint it black

My first choice would be Joe Gonzalez, if he's booked then Carl Ball. Best guides in the bay.

If you want to do night time tarpon and snook fishing, then Capt. Russell Kleppinger is your guy. There's no better night time tarpon guy in Florida.


----------



## justindegarmo

Thanks for all of the advice, I ended up booking with Capt Gonzalez. He said we will be able to target bonefish and permit on the flats and if we catch the mullet run may have a few shots at tarpon. Can't wait!


----------



## RMendez

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Capt. Joe Gonzalez. He's the man for up north. Specializes in fly fishing/light tackle for the species on your bucket list.
> 
> Funnybonecharters
> http://captainjoegonzalez.com


I fished with Capt. Joe Gonzalez-- I recommend him all the way. I caught huge permit and huge bonefish with him. He is a handwork intense guide you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## billhempel

kbkeys1 said:


> Also great: Capt. Bob Branham. 954-370-1999


2nd him. Know him personally and as a guide. Go with Bob. Decades of experience in Biscayne Bay!


----------

